# Nuc with caged queen badly robbed



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Did you pull the nuc from the same yard where it got robbed in?


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Robbing had started in a yard with 7 other hives. I moved it Tuesday afternoon a quarter mile away by itself. Then this afternoon (Wednesday) is when I found it badly robbed out and dead bees. Could I have moved robbers along with the nuc?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Quarter mile isn't far enough, they still recognize the area and can go home and tell the parent hive where all the supplies went.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok I screwed up. So isn't my best option to pull out the queen cage and make up a new nuc with new bees?


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

I never move nucs just leave them in the same yard but I run robber screens on my nucs and they never get robbed.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

heaflaw said:


> Ok I screwed up. So isn't my best option to pull out the queen cage and make up a new nuc with new bees?


I would. Or at least boost it with additional young bees and emerging brood.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Make a new nuc, but at this time of year, I would really move it to a separate location at least 2-3 miles away or more.


----------



## Georgiabeeman (Dec 10, 2015)

No matter where you move it be cautious of ants. Once they get really weak ants tend to move in. Around here its typical for the larger carpenter ants to move in. They can destroy the new brood that you may add to the box. I usually place a small hive like this on a brick in a water pan until its numbers build back up. I agree with Michael it will need more brood.


----------

